# Rabbit runs



## poiuytrewq (26 May 2015)

I need a big run for our two rabbits. They currently live loose in the tack room where they have been all winter- mainly due to illness but now the weather is changing id like to get them back outside.
The problem is we don't have a run anymore since moving house- Old one had to stay as was more a fenced off bit of garden.
I cant find anything of a decent size. Any Ideas? Tried the usual pets at home type places but they are too small and very pricey. Id also like to get a new decent size hutch as we left that at the old house also (too big to get out the doors!)


----------



## tabithakat64 (26 May 2015)

Look at the rwaf website they have a list of recommended retailers who make/stock decent sized quality runs and hutches, I've used run about runs and welfare hutches previously and both were good in terms of quality, durability and size.  

Runs are pretty easy to make you just need some hard wood, wood glue and screws for the frame and then weld mesh and a staple gun to secure it.  The rabbit house website has some tutorials I believe.


----------



## webble (26 May 2015)

Ebay or engage a local joiner to make one. If you are putting it on grass make sure you put mesh underneath so they can't dig out or anything else dig in


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 May 2015)

Thanks, I am tempted to have a go at making. Would it be a lot cheaper? I'm thinking something about 8ft square? 
Ebay are all pretty small as far as I can see.


----------



## webble (26 May 2015)

Yes it would work out cheaper


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 May 2015)

Any idea where's best to get the stuff? B&Q or similar?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (27 May 2015)

A wooden playhouse makes a great alternative to a hutch and I'd make the run even bigger if possible. What type of bunnies are they?? X


----------



## twiggy2 (27 May 2015)

I managed to find a wooden play house with a 6ft x 4ftrun attached via a cat flap on ebay, it cost me the princely sum of £40-the ferrets have loved it for the last three years, we are down to one now and no plans to add anymore (although strays often turn up and stay), the wooden house has been great it even had added vetilation put in by the previous owner.


----------



## springtime1331 (27 May 2015)

My rabbits have the same set up. It works really well


----------



## poiuytrewq (27 May 2015)

Oh, ok good idea. I'll look into that aswell. 
We have a dwarf lop male and a lop female who is the newer of the two and came to us all poorly from the Blue cross. They are lovely! Problem being the buck has always been pretty free range in the house and then out in a run in our secure garden at the old house. 
New bunny chews absolutely everything hence they are in the tack room and the new garden in firstly un-secure but secondly is surrounded by fields so has the risk of big birds and foxes. 
They really need to go outside a bit now though.


----------



## PorkChop (27 May 2015)

We bought one of these for our chickens - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MASSIVE-C...565?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item5d591b0925 - there are other sizes, would think ideal for rabbits 

Word of warning, if you do invest in one of these runs be aware that they take a fair bit of time to erect


----------



## BlackRider (31 May 2015)

Try Manor Pet Housing, they do fab rabbit housing, and will make to order too.


----------



## ester (31 May 2015)

the g. pigs have one of these. 

http://www.swellpets.co.uk/dog/dog-...ets-small-animal-enclose-8-panels-485973.html

I bought a 6 panel as well and have it rectangular and clip panels to the top to make a roof, probs not the best permanent option but I mostly use it indoors and it was very cheap compared to others!


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 June 2015)

I have very similar to that Ester already actually, they are handy.
Mine may well be flimsier than yours but I'd not trust them in it when I'm not around. I'm currently however using it opened out as a room divider in an outbuilding we used for storage so for now they have a massive area to run round in.


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 June 2015)

LJR said:



			We bought one of these for our chickens - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MASSIVE-C...565?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item5d591b0925 - there are other sizes, would think ideal for rabbits 

Word of warning, if you do invest in one of these runs be aware that they take a fair bit of time to erect 

Click to expand...

I like these actually! Good idea


----------

